
10 very good reasons to stop using JavaScript - e2e4
https://www.leaseweb.com/labs/2013/07/10-very-good-reasons-to-stop-using-javascript/
======
heldrida
"Yes, you can create websites and applications without JavaScript. Everything
that is possible in JavaScript can be done on the server side."

Is this article a joke ? Dude, can you show me some animations done server-
side, mouse interaction, etc.

------
gelezinisvilkas
Should we even consider 3 years old article as valid discussion point?

